# Two Engine Issues



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I have two engine issues to solve...

1) A new bachmann gp40 ran about 10 times around my 6X8 oval but now wont run without grinding going forward, reverses fine (oil, as recommended to similar question in HO forum, maybe?)

2) I have a bachmann 4-8-2, DCC-ready (#82503, no decoder) that will not run. I have Digitrax Zephyr, which is supposed to run one non-dcc loco. I have another analog loco that works fine, but my 4-8-2 wont. Tried everything I can think of.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It seems that your GP40 is having a mechanical issue that you'll have to check carefully.A grinding noise is generally gear associated and oil will not cure this,it may be a split gear or one that moved out of its place,or else Only opening the loco will tell.

Your 4-8-2 should indeed go on DCC on adress 00 (callec zero stretching).If you don't hear anything,you likely have a broken or disconnected wire so current doesn't reach the motor.If you hear the motor "sing",then you likely have a mechanical problem there too,like gear binding,etc.

IF these locos are new,I suggest you return them to Bachmann (email them first).They have the poorest manufacturing quality control but have an outstanding warranty service on the other hand.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brakeman Jake is spot on with his advice. The only other thing I can add would be if there is a dummy plug missing off the 4-8-2 that could make it "dead". It goes in place of the decoder.


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

Follow-up... I pulled the tender shell off the 4-8-2 and, to my surprise, it has a decoder and sound... Decoder was unplugged. So, I plug the decoder in and the sound works. However, the engine doesn't move. When I turn up the throttle, the sound changes (not to a steam chuff-chuff, though. Sounds more like a lawnmower engine turning over...) but no movement in either direction. There were 3 wires not connected to anything coming out of the decoder- a light blue or purple one, a light green one, and a light brown one. Could one of those be the issue? I don't know anything about decoders. Thanks again.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Blue and green are used for an optional (recommended) capacitor and the brown is used when a chuff timing cam is used.It is also possible that a "sound only" decoder was fitted,in this case there won't be the orange and grey wires coming off the decoder.If such wires are present,the loco should run.Then the problem may be many things,from a defective decoder,or the motor,or else....


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is a picture of the decoder. It appears orange/grey are there. Will Bachmann fix something that has been opened/messed with, if I need to send it off? Thanks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK...do you have a DC controller?If not a 9V battery will do.For a short test,identify where the orange and grey wires plug on the loco board (opposed corners) and send DC current to them (+ and - don't matter).Loco should run (off track) this way...if it does you likely have a defective decoder.If it doesn't,then you may have a disconnected/broken wire within the loco or a dead motor.

Beware though,if the loco runs,it still might have a motor that draws too much current and may have burned the motor power part of the decoder.If so,carefully check the current draw of the motor BEFORE you put a new decoder in or this situation will repeat in no time.This has happened to me.....

Indeed,Bachmann may deny warranty for obvious reason.If you have some electrical knowledge,then checking amperage draw is within your reach.If you're worried you might mess it up,send your loco to our good friend Sean (NIMT)...he'll test it and fix it for you.


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

If I can't fix it and Sean (NIMT) thinks he can, I'd gladly send it to him. Wiring ain't my thing


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep if it's giving you fits toss the lot into a box and send it my way and I'll fix you right up!
Oh and I don't think I can fix it...... I know I can!
PM or go to my web site me if you need the address.


----------

